# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Tropical Chit Chat >  1 Fish Missing!!!

## Kirsty

Hi, I think ive a problem, I had 3 glow light tetras and 3 neon tetras. 

This morning i had 2 glow light tetras im not sure where the other one is. 

ive lifted the 2 ornoments and the rock and its  not in the tank at all.  Im really confused as to what has happened as ive looked in the tank 3 times and its not there at all or in the filter or nything like this. 

I dont see any fish floting about or anything at all, or anything relating to the fish being dead. 

Im really confused as to where  the fish has gone, it was there last night! 

Could one of my fish ate the other one. 

Does anyone have any ideas of why this has happened?  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Anne

Oh no....has anyone in your tank had it for dinner ?

in a few days you might see the evidence

----------


## Kirsty

> Oh no....has anyone in your tank had it for dinner ?
> 
> in a few days you might see the evidence



Thanks for the reply. 

When  you say in a few days you might see the evidence. 

Im worried about the fish now as where i cleaned the tank yesterday the fish where acting strange and this morning the water was cloudy. Im really unsure of wots going on with the fish. The water is still cloudy.  I still havnt seen any remains of the fish or anything like that.  :cry2:

----------


## djprincessx

Anne,
   I hate to say, but yeah, I really think that someone else had your fishy for dinner, and about the cloudy water, how much water did you change? And have you done a water test, i don't want any more of your fishies to go  :Frown: 

-Leslie

----------


## Kirsty

> Anne,
>    I hate to say, but yeah, I really think that someone else had your fishy for dinner, and about the cloudy water, how much water did you change? And have you done a water test, i don't want any more of your fishies to go 
> 
> -Leslie


It was one of my fish that went...
Still dunno wot really happened to it. As for the cloudy water that went away after a day  :Smile:

----------

